# Tips for moving to the USA



## xchtimbo (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi there,

My company has asked me to go to the US for a few years. They are currently sorting out the Visa etc. and we have found a place to live in Columbia SC. Has anyone any advice on anything (best cable / satelite packages, things to do / avoid etc.)

Thanks


----------



## dextersp1 (Sep 10, 2010)

Get yourself some guns and a pick up truck and you should be good to go.


----------



## Robe (Jul 8, 2010)

xchtimbo said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My company has asked me to go to the US for a few years. They are currently sorting out the Visa etc. and we have found a place to live in Columbia SC. Has anyone any advice on anything (best cable / satelite packages, things to do / avoid etc.)
> 
> Thanks


You cable/satellite choices will be limited to what's available. I can suggest you get the best internet connection available and get vonage for your phone service. I live in the USA and use it to keep in touch with the UK. One rate all calls to UK land lines are included


----------



## dextersp1 (Sep 10, 2010)

Robe said:


> I can suggest you get the best internet connection available and get vonage for your phone service. I live in the USA and use it to keep in touch with the UK. One rate all calls to UK land lines are included


Check out Google voice - very inexpensive.


----------



## rodneykm (Oct 14, 2010)

I live about 3 hours from Columbia. I'm not entirely sure who the big providers are down there outside AT&T and perhaps Charter.

As for things to avoid, not much really. I think you are going to find the southern part of the USA a very friendly place to live.


----------



## realism51 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Biased*

I wouldnt really bother with Television here in US. Most of what you get will be advertisement and biased news media, unless you can get BBC or some equivalent you will be sorely disappointed in our television programming. 
Biggest thing is price, what you pay over there, the 35-50GBP you pay over there is a cheap dime, I have my cable, internet at 105USD, granted I pay for 10MB speed, But with phone thrown in there it was costing me almost 160USD a month.  Needless to say this country is far more expensive than it should be, greed, its everywhere. 
On a side note, does your employer provide insurance here in the States? IF not get some GOOD Health insurance, I cant stress that enough, Health bills and coverage here in the States are bad, very bad.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

realism51 said:


> I wouldnt really bother with Television here in US. Most of what you get will be advertisement and biased news media, unless you can get BBC or some equivalent you will be sorely disappointed in our television programming.
> Biggest thing is price, what you pay over there, the 35-50GBP you pay over there is a cheap dime, I have my cable, internet at 105USD, granted I pay for 10MB speed, But with phone thrown in there it was costing me almost 160USD a month.  Needless to say this country is far more expensive than it should be, greed, its everywhere.


I agree!

The solution I use for communication + entertainment needs:
Cable internet -- cheapest 3Mbbps -- $33/month
Netflix subscription -- video on demand + 1 DVD -- $9 month
Callcentric voip -- it's like $0.02/minute anywhere in the US, Canada or Western Europe and I spend less than $10/month
Loft antenna picks up local PBS.....and TBN for when I need a good laugh.

I also have a NAS with more than a little video on it streaming to an HTC.

Cable TV is a mind-numbing, pointless rip off, as are the local telcos.


----------



## clangrid (Oct 3, 2010)

dextersp1 said:


> Get yourself some guns and a pick up truck and you should be good to go.


Surely that's a little harsh? Im planning on moving to Charleston SC....:clap2: I cannot see how this area is that bad?


----------

